# Linzess Not Working



## abbymolsen (May 16, 2013)

I was recently diagnosed with IBS-C just about 1 1/2 weeks ago. I had been having extreme constipation, bloating, and gas for about a year before I was able to get a referral to see a gastroenterologist. He quickly diagnosed me with IBS-C and prescribed me Linzess. I am on the highest dosage of it (290 mcg) for a little over a week and still no bowel movement. I think I might be impacted but how do I know? Before the Linzess, I was taking Miralax every night, the occasional Magnesium Citrate, I would sometimes take colon cleanse laxatives, magnesium laxatives, and enemas. None of the OTC laxatives could give me a BM, and the enemas weren't doing much for me. I'm still just as constipated as I was when before Linzess. What do I do?!!


----------

